# William Twisse on the praise of God’s glory in salvation and damnation



## Reformed Covenanter (May 17, 2022)

When God blesseth his elect, with all spiritual blessings in Christ, we need not say, he aims rather at somewhat else then the praise of the glory of his grace: when out of mere grace he made his glorious self known unto us, he made not only his grace known unto us, but all his attributes more or less, which to our understanding are equally glorious in themselves, though we take more comfort in the speculation of his grace; which yet is more wonderful, when we consider his sovereignty over us his creatures, and that it was indifferent to him to make us vessels of wrath, as well as vessels of mercy: and in this very consideration, the very damnation of reprobates shall improve our glorious joys in the apprehension of God’s free love to us at the day of judgment, according to that of the Apostle, _Rom._ 9.

For the reference, see William Twisse on the praise of God’s glory in salvation and damnation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

